# What do chin tucks do



## KrissKross (Apr 19, 2019)

Mew says to do it


----------



## SeiGun (Apr 19, 2019)

push your maxilla, it squeeze your tongue on to the palate


----------



## Mewcel (Apr 19, 2019)

Promotes good craniofacial health, and I noticed that I don't have any neck/shoulder inflamation due to this (now it's all in the lower back).


----------



## Damo the incel (Apr 19, 2019)

Strengthens the chin and jawline


----------



## Ethnicsmatter (Apr 19, 2019)

I think improves your posture and gets rid of nerd neck


----------



## Steve bachall (Apr 19, 2019)

Stretches the muscles allowing correct neck posture


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 19, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> push your maxilla, it squeeze your tongue on to the palate


thread closed


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Apr 19, 2019)

Make you look like inbred mongrel.


----------



## Xenian (Apr 20, 2019)

is it better to stay is a perpetual state of chin tuck or to do them in short bursts?


----------



## Lifemax (Apr 21, 2019)

Xenian said:


> is it better to stay is a perpetual state of chin tuck or to do them in short bursts?


Just do them whenever you have the time tbh. It'll speed up mewing progress and will perfect posture.


----------



## SomethingOff (Apr 21, 2019)

Xenian said:


> is it better to stay is a perpetual state of chin tuck or to do them in short bursts?


Anytime you can tbh. Improves mewing intensity, counteracts nerd neck. You can also do it subtly in public, just a small fix to nerdneck without getting a double chin.

Very important imo, like chewing is also is important. Improves symmetry, and impacts more areas of the face than just the jaw alone. Chewing also enables the temporalis and a few other muscles, which can help with bone growth if you do high resistance training.


----------

